
Show HN: Get shit done for $2 - elijahmurray
I&#x27;m building a startup every 4 weeks. Startup #1 is a service where you can hire a virtual assistant for $2 per task, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;JFDI.ninja.<p>For more about my project: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;4weekstolaunch.com
======
nnn1234
Here is a platform to take your effort and maximize its effectiveness with the
power of a crowd behind it Github exists for coders, people are massaging it
for other projects. Crowdsourcing platforms are many but each have their
faults. I am building a platform for anyone to contribute to projects. We are
disrupting the future of work. PLease check out
www.crowdraising.co/metacampaign and there is an explainer video that does the
job
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3QT4lqco8M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3QT4lqco8M)

------
codeddesign
This need's to be a voice activated/run app. If I can signup and then type
what I want, then I might at well do it myself.

The only upside to this would be if I am on the go and all I have to do is
click a button, leave a message, and then wait for a speedy reply.

I would actually pay for a subscription to receive this.

\- "I need new socks for under $1.50" \- "Order me a cheese pizza" \- "What is
the best day to go skiing next week?"

~~~
bramm
I agree that it should be more simple to request the task.

------
fiatjaf
For $2 you get a "search service"? I imagine that if I ask your service to
search for where to buy generic boardgame pieces, for example, I'll get back
the first 5 results for the Google search for "where to buy generic boardgame
pieces". Isn't that the case? If you're going to do a better service than
Google than it will take too much time and $2 isn't worth it.

~~~
elijahmurray
Research, more than "search". I'm doing higher quality with a low price point
to get started and validate the product. If it's impossible to maintain the
high quality and low pricing I'll deal with that when I cross that bridge!
Thanks fro the feedback though.

------
fiatjaf
[http://JFDI.ninja](http://JFDI.ninja)

------
laex
Noticed a small bug: Toggle the menu -> Can't click the "Get email updates"
button

~~~
elijahmurray
Weird. Thanks for the note!

------
fariz_
It's very MVP! Good luck

------
nnn1234
Very similar to levels.io

~~~
fiatjaf
How?

~~~
nnn1234
In that you want to build a service every month. Best of luck with this
endeavor. I think it will be the best learning experience. Would love a long
read on what your experience is after this project

~~~
elijahmurray
Absolutely! Doing this a lot for learning and see what patterns I find and
what systems I can build. Thanks for the support!

